# Christian t-shirt marketing plan...seeking advice from all



## tpmcneal (May 15, 2008)

I am putting together a marketing plan for a Christian t-shirt. I have been putting so much time into this I feel like some fresh advice would ensure that my plan is covering the basis. 

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It might be a bit out of date, but this information could be useful (for yourself, and to pepper through your business plan if it's to show others):
Christian Tee Research, conducted on behalf of DATOmana, an Internet retailer of Christian T-shirts


----------



## mpossoff (Nov 21, 2006)

Are they your own designs?

Marc


----------



## tpmcneal (May 15, 2008)

Yes it would be my own design...no reselling


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

Solmu said:


> It might be a bit out of date, but this information could be useful (for yourself, and to pepper through your business plan if it's to show others):
> Christian Tee Research, conducted on behalf of DATOmana, an Internet retailer of Christian T-shirts


Just a long shot but is there anything like this for counterculture or subculture?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Fractured01 said:


> Just a long shot but is there anything like this for counterculture or subculture?


That's the only site like that that I know of _at all_. It's an oddity really. It's also not even up in its original location anymore (the domain lapsed - the link above goes to archive.org's copy).


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry, I read business plan, not marketing plan when I first posted, so I zapped my earlier comments.

I think you might look at this thread, it has some discussion about marketing.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t84493.html


----------



## EversionClothing (May 21, 2009)

im guessing we would need to know the ideas... are they designs or sayings... a mix of both???


----------



## tpmcneal (May 15, 2008)

It would be text with a design. Not wanting to go the retail route just yet. Looking for other ways to market it.


----------

